# OHIO attendance check



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok i need everyone in ohio to please raise their hands.. thank you.. Travis


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)




----------



## olsaltybastard (May 11, 2003)

Ok, it's raised. Please post when I can put it back down, I have a lot of things to do.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL, ok you can put your hand down now, I just wanted to keep track of who all is in Ohio.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

from dayton


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

once i get a hella lot of ohioans on this post.. ill stick all of you in my buddy list.. rather its nissans.. or AIMS.. ill do it.. Travis


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Cleveland here


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

cincy area here


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

clevaland


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Akron Ohio here.. Akron Canton... well guys.. since im gonna be staying in Ohio and NOT moving to PA.. we might as well all try to meet sometime.. Travis


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool I would be up for a meet. Only thing is I need to drop my new tranny in first ,but I don't even have it yet


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

why were u gonna move?

im down for a meet. but what am i supposed to drive? my beater? im sure everyone wants to see the super pimp beater SE LOL. i would just go to chill and run the piss out of all your rides. is this cool that i still come??? 

i was kiddin about runnin the piss outta all your cars.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

oh shit i forgot. there is a car show here in delaware on July 26th. just find you way to downtown delaware. u wont be able to miss it. it gets bigger every year and last year was pretty big. most domestic muscle and a couple of imports here an there. u guys better come cause i am like the only nissan guy in delaware.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

DUDE... im the only nissan sentra guy here in AKRON....there are mostly 240sx's and SE_R spec Vs... few to none really.. but.. yeah.. we need to all meet up.. and HELL YEAH bring your beater.. i want to see the differences from the 4dr to 2dr up close in person.. and differences in the engine.. and we can all talk about our cars.. this will be really NICE>. hope to talk to you all real soon.. 

i was gonna move to Pittsburgh PA.. my fiance was gonna attend the Culinary Art Institute.. but she couldnt get approved for enough for the loans.. she needed 20k for 8 months.. and only got like 5k.. Travis


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

hey man... ur from akron... do u know the last names Longstreth or Sitko? my girls room mates (ohio weslyan) are from akron.


----------



## SGarlesky (Mar 11, 2003)

Cleveland here :thumbup:
Thumb is up, no hand up smilie


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i dont know them.. but.. where about do they live? i live on Kathryns place.. where they had the Riot here in akron a couple of years ago lol.. im serious.. we ALL need to get together sometime this summer and have a big fucking parade of Nissans! hell yeah.. then flick off and spit at all the hondas lol.. but seriously.. lets get together and talk.. Travis


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

they are only 19 and i see that u are what... 23-24? not sure exactly where they live but i might see u up there sometime. we go up there to party a lot so i will keep that kathryns place in mind.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

also keep in mind that there is an extra bed and bedroom here right now.. so if you need to ever crash here for the night.. its all cool by me.. i think it would kick ass to have a weekend dedicated to Nissan talk shit.. lol.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

and if you DO like to party on Kathryns place.. there wont be much of that goin on anymore LOL.... exspecially on May Day.. if you know what i mean.. Travis


----------



## GTA03SpecV (Dec 17, 2002)

oops, i forgot to raise my hand earlier. i'm down here in dayton


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Anyone know how the FUCK we can search for members by location? because i cant figure it out... there are altima members i would like to see if they are from ohio... Travis


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

Im in northern KY

Brian


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

looks like i might be moving back home to West Chester, OH (just south of Dayton, just north of Cincy off of I-75) in a few weeks. So i'll just raise my hand half way


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

im on AIM as xxnissandrivenxx..... add me to your buddy lists.. and the list on here.. lets get together.. Travis


----------



## jenne313 (Jun 24, 2003)

Akron here


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

akron NO SHIT!? where at in akron.. i live on kathryns place.. its off of exchange and close to brown st. i used to live in Green..Travis


----------



## jenne313 (Jun 24, 2003)

I live in on West Market by Highland Square. You have the swapped blue s14, right? I think we met at the Firestone SCCA in July.


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

Columbus Here :thumbup:


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

where at in columbus ladybunnz23, i'm moving there this saturday


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

tcn311 said:


> *where at in columbus ladybunnz23, i'm moving there this saturday *


I live by the polaris mall....lewis center


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

im moving to westerville


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

tcn311 said:


> *im moving to westerville *



kool my parents live in westerville


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

maybe you'll see me drving my 200 around sometime


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

maybe you'll see me drving my 200 around sometime


----------



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

tcn311 said:


> *maybe you'll see me drving my 200 around sometime *


Yeah maybe you'll see me in my 94 sentra its nothing right now but it will be soon.

See ya around


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

jenne313 said:


> *I live in on West Market by Highland Square. You have the swapped blue s14, right? I think we met at the Firestone SCCA in July. *


uhhg.. no.. i wish i had an s14.. i have a sentra B14 not even swapped.. just the ga16.. oh well.. life is life.. and maybe one day ill give it some forced induction 101 classes lol.. anyways.. damn.. there is a swapped s14 driving around? no shit?i live off of exchange street.. on Kathryns Place.. where they had that riot years ago.. the couch on fire.. ya know.. anyways.. ok well.. drop me a line sometime and we will all meet up somewhere.. Travis


----------



## jenne313 (Jun 24, 2003)

sounds like a plan - you can roll with me in my 180...


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

grove city,ohio here


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hmmmm debating on if i should advance timing now that gas has gone up.. 

hey does anyone seriously want to meet up somewhere in the middle of ohio.. that way it would be fair to everyone everywhere.. is there a track or something is there somewhere we could meet.. is there a weekend good for anyone? please RSVP!!!.. Travis


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

Columbus, Ohio here. I live in the western side in Hilliard. Every Saturday I travel to one of the hang-outs. This sat. 8-23 I will be heading to Northland Mall off Morse rd.

Here is a link to my car spread.
http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=378316&page=1


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I"m still in Ohio, although I recently moved/transferred. Still here, though. I'm up for a meet, but dunno if I should bring my Sentra or my Altima. Decisoins, decisions.


----------



## jenne313 (Jun 24, 2003)

pick a location and i'm in


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

i just moved back home to West Chester, OH from Tampa, FL just wanted to say hey to all my homestate. I havent been home in 7 years due to the military.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Mansfield, Ohio right here:banana:


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

so I guess this Ohio meet has been cancelled?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

umm.. well.. i would like to get a meet together.. but i dont think its happening this year.. ive got a lot to do and only so much time to do it.. but next year.. we will plan one.. Travis


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

WEll, I"ll try to make that one, I'll just need a months notice or so.


----------



## heroin187 (Jun 30, 2003)

cuyahoga falls here


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

heroin.. is yours a silver? i might have seen ya.. but hey.. lets pick a day soon here before it gets cold to meet up at the chapel hill mall.. 
also.. 

jenne313...you wanna join us??? if the three of us can work out a day here soon before it snows lol.. i think that would be cool.. 

97sentragxe....why is it that a red neon liscence plate frame is illegal in the rear of a car... we have rear brake lights.. and Cadilacs have a bright LED brake light.. so are we ALL impersonating the fire Dept.. ask your Lt. or Capt. that question for me ok.. then get back to me with a better answer than.. "its impersonating the FireDept"  Travis


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

from the cincy area... will be ready for a meet anytime once I can get my car running again...


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

those of you from the cincinnati region, please check this out:

You'll be enticed...


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't get it. Are you looking for a mentor or an assistant? Explain this.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm looking for a mentor, someone who can share their 'expertice'


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

how did i know you were gonna answer my question with an obvious answer.. NOW.. you and i BOTH know why they have laws and codes and that is PERFECTLY understandable.. the Volume.. and TIme of days.. i understand.. Blue Lights.. Red lights strobes.. impersonating police and fire.. and then eventully you cant tell who is who.. civilians.. from justice and fire control.. and emergency vehicles.. i understand all that.. low riders headlights being too low.. i understand.. visibilty.. i understand ALL of that.. and i know you do as well.. BUT>. HONESTLY.. if i was a freakin cop or Piece officer.. i would ask the damn question to my superiour as to.. "Why is it that we have red brake lights.. and drivin lights at night.. but we cant have a FREAKIN RED NEon liscence plate frame!!!!! to me.. no offense... is just FUCKING stupid..Period ...anyone agree?or am i being anal? Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i got ya.... it all comes down to money.. and politicians.. listen.. statie.. (cant remember your real name) im sorry for being a dick myself.. i know your just doin your job and all.. and that you would only pull punks over.. you and i know what a real punk is.. and its NOT a kid just trying to look cool in his car.. do me a big favor.. next time you see a kid with a liscence plate frame.. do me a favor.. and cut him a break.. lol.. and we WILL still meet up one day and discuss all sorts of car stuff ok.? is that cool with you? Travis


----------



## fastclassicR (Aug 1, 2002)

I live in NWOhio--Fremont/Clyde area...Last year I got pulled over by a trooper because my rear purple license plate frame was illegal...Why??--because there has to be WHITE light on your rear plate...I couldn't believe it. I am always well mannered, but he decided that my 91 classic looked like a drug dealin' street racing type of car, so he searched me!! I have nothing to hide, so it was a waste of my time


----------



## fastclassicR (Aug 1, 2002)

thats the thing...I was about 1 mile from the coorperation limit of Fremont, out in the middle of the country...this was about 2 years ago, so there wasn't as many ricey Neons, civics and saturns like there is now. I have 5% tint on my windows, which is pretty dark by most standards--and troopers LOVE to pull me over--already got 1 ticket and 3 warnings....but get this--Town cops in fremont and clyde LIKE my tint!! ain't that crazy?? they say "watch out for them troopers, they'll get ya" I admit i've had some cool troopers pull me over before...But usually not


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I don't want to be known as the NF cop. It's my job, that's all it is. I can't speak for what every officer, deputy, and trooper in the state do, just what I do. I don't make a game of screwing with people. If a driver does something illegal, or stupid, they'll get stopped, and ticketed/warned, or arrested, depending on the stupidity level. I'm sorry if it sounds like I'm being a prick, but honestly, this has turned into the "ask a cop" thread.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sorry this IS supposed to be the Ohio thread your right.. so back to the point here.. Travis


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Is there anyone here from the cincy area? I'd like to at least be able to go to a meet, but my car is down and I'm at the point to where I'm desparate for help... I really need someone to take a look at my car. please?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I"m 20 minutes well, maybe 25 from Cincy.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*OhioNissans.com is Here!!!!*

OK well.. here is something you all need to know.. its VERY important... in fact i cant stress JUST how important this SITE is.. its new.. and its OHIO!!!!!!!!... check it out.. we need new members.. if a moderator asks how you all know about this site. tell them Travis Sent ya LOL...... im hoping to be able to help this site out as far as graphics.. Travis

http://ohionissans.com/forum/index.php


----------



## stealthmonkey (Dec 29, 2003)

living in shit whole columbus here.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Just curious how a cop can have an 03 altima and an 04 grand am on a cops sallery... are you married or serious with anyone? or are we talking major access to auction bids? or what.. 

PS.. 
i know this is a personal question.. and you can respond if you wish.. you dont have to at all.. and you can pm me.. but i was just wondering.. sorry.. Travis


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Just curious how a cop can have an 03 altima and an 04 grand am on a cops sallery... are you married or serious with anyone? or are we talking major access to auction bids? or what..
> 
> PS..
> i know this is a personal question.. and you can respond if you wish.. you dont have to at all.. and you can pm me.. but i was just wondering.. sorry.. Travis


Cops salary = around 30-40K a year. Trooper salary = $51K/yr. + overtime. $1000+ a week can get anyone with decent credit an 03 Altima and a Grand Am. And yes, I've got a girlfriend who also makes about $35K a year as well.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Whoops! We better watch out what we say in front of you!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

actually.. treat him like anyone else in here please.. he gets that enough everyday.. i used to say stuff like that to him.. and can understand how it would suck.... listen..
hey 97gxe sorry for everything.. Travis


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

No prob...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> actually.. treat him like anyone else in here please.. he gets that enough everyday..


I was joking. You know, the stuff you say to which you reply with a "LOL" or a "Hahaha".


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey 97sentra?... could you do me a favor and let me know when a car auction in ohio goes on.. im sure you would know.. right? i need a new car.. i hope to get a nissan hopefully.. for a dohcV6 Probe... i know i know.. ford.. oh well.. Travis


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> hey 97sentra?... could you do me a favor and let me know when a car auction in ohio goes on.. im sure you would know.. right? i need a new car.. i hope to get a nissan hopefully.. for a dohcV6 Probe... i know i know.. ford.. oh well.. Travis


Hey, I had a Probe GT with the dohc v6. It was a sweet car. Of course, it was almost ten years ago, but still. They're nice. No, why would I know when an auction is?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

97sentragxe said:


> Hey, I had a Probe GT with the dohc v6. It was a sweet car. Of course, it was almost ten years ago, but still. They're nice. No, why would I know when an auction is?


well.. maybe ill get another probe.. did you have problems often with it? 
and i thought you might know becuase everystate has police auctions.. you know.. like seized cars and homes and stuff.. well.. nevermind.. that must be city police.. now that i think of it.. i doubt the highway patrol would have them.. anyways.. 

So hows everyone and their cars doin with this cold? sucks huh? lol... 

i doubt im gonna be on here much longer.. since my sentra was wrecked. i dont think im gettin another sentra.. i might get a b13 ga16 just becuase there is one 8 miles from me in good condition goin for 700.. but i dont like the power oem ga16s put out.. i need at least a v6 or turbo. or an sr20.. i dont know.. so i dont know if you guys will be hearing from me much anymore.. im gonna try and answer as many questions as possible.. also guys......

MAKE SURE YOU ALL CHECK OUT THE OHIONISSAN.COM WEBSITE!

Travis


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm already a member


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Massillon/Jackson Township/Canton Ohio here (10min south of AKRON) i want to try and have an all Ohio meet somwhere... like at the Rubber Bowl would be a great place to have meet HUGE parking lot and cops are never down there. Anyone down for a meet sometime in the spring/summer?? AIM me XsjadoTwin11 if interested :fluffy:


----------



## firestorm13666 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Anyone in Northwest Ohio*

iam form Toledo.Where are you form?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

firestorm13666 said:


> iam form Toledo.Where are you form?


merged


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i have great news guys... i am now the proud owner of a 1999 sentra SE-L!!!!!!!!!! so i definatly wanna show off this ride in the summer LOL.. yaaaahooooooo!!!! :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## cricket_pimp69 (Jul 31, 2002)

anybody planning any kind of ohio meet for the spring possibly?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

sounds good.. lets work on it.. a day.. a site.. a time.. and work around everyones scedual.. Travis


----------



## RacerRonin (Feb 11, 2004)

cincinnati here.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

RacerRonin said:


> cincinnati here.


Where at in Cincinnati?


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

about 55 minutes from cincy in hillsboro if you know where that is


----------



## socialtransistor (Oct 12, 2003)

cincinnati!


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

98sx said:


> about 55 minutes from cincy in hillsboro if you know where that is


You live in Hillsboro? That's where I live, too. Do you drive that purple SER thats always sitting on Main Street?


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

97sentragxe said:


> You live in Hillsboro? That's where I live, too. Do you drive that purple SER thats always sitting on Main Street?


no i actually live out closer to new vienna. its kinda right in the middle and i drive a silver 200sx se


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh, ok. Did you buy it recently? There was a nice one for sale in Hillsboro with rims a couple of months ago. Just wondered if it was the same one. IF so, niec car ya got.


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

yeah was it this one
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48880

btw how do i put the pics in here like the guy did in the post i linked


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

I am still in Columbus, looking forward to traveling to shows, meets, and the track.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

yup, that'd be it.


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

97sentragxe said:


> yup, that'd be it.


bought it for 2500


----------



## TOOQIK (May 2, 2002)

northern kentucky here :thumbup:


----------



## socialtransistor (Oct 12, 2003)

how many people are actually from the cincinnati area (I.E. could come to a cincinnati area meet)?


----------



## Something Funny (Nov 1, 2003)

socialtransistor said:


> how many people are actually from the cincinnati area (I.E. could come to a cincinnati area meet)?



i probably could if notified in advance enough, gotta get parents permission and money


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*ok guys.. check it out..*

http://www.ohionissans.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=466 

Travis


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Canton here 93 NX2000 with some stuff


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*April Meet In Ohio!*

APRIL 3rd MEET in Columbus Ohio!!!!  
featuring a SKYLINE!!!!and other goods!

guys! everyone here should join the www.ohionissans.com web site... 

there is gonna be one of the BIGGEST nissan get togethers *ever  * in the history of OHIO!!!!!!! 

There will be ALL sorts of Nissans/Datsuns there.. Including the Skyline.. :fluffy: 
i believe its the R33.

everyone should check out the group section of OhioNissans.com and find out the details.. most of us in the akron/canton area will meet up and head towards Medina.. where we will meet up with many others.. and make our way to C-bus baby.. where we will finally ALL get to meet each other.. !! 
Lookin foward to seeing every single one of you there.. please.. you will really regret NOT coming, so make it out, and be glad you came.. 
Travis


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

gotta hate...i mean love Ohio... born in Chillicothe, living in Athens for school. Getting a 1987 300zx turbo this week. Can't wait, gotta find out where some shows are to see the wonderful world of the Z.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

JakeMonkey said:


> gotta hate...i mean love Ohio... born in Chillicothe, living in Athens for school. Getting a 1987 300zx turbo this week. Can't wait, gotta find out where some shows are to see the wonderful world of the Z.


Last year and more than likely this year, Very huge show right where you were born. May/June-ish?
The year before it was in Hilliard, backed traffic up for miles in every direction. I live there.


----------



## Nismo654 (Mar 29, 2004)

Columbus here


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok guys.. here is the new thread.. check it out.. 

Part II of the columbus meet.. THIS SATURDAY April 3rd!! :hal: :hal: :thumbup: 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=25643&goto=newpost


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Maineville, Ohio here. (Just north of Cincinnati - right next to Kings Island Theme Park).
Just adding my name to the list of Ohio nissan people.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey welcome man.. while you are at it.. check this site out.. 

www.ohionissans.com

hope to hear from ya.. Travis


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

I'm on ohionissans.com - I use the same name as I do on sr20forum - 2xSE-R


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

you ARE goin to the april 3rd meet in Columbus/deleware right? Travis


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

Unfortunately, I don't think that will be possible. You have a Pm.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Grrrrrrr... you also have one..


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

if you guys posted on www.sr20forum.com and www.cincystreetscene.com I would see this more and not miss big events. I dont look over here much.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oops sorry my friend.. hey do this.. join up with OhioNissans.com.. there you will find dates for all the ohio area meets.. Travis


----------



## RacerRonin (Feb 11, 2004)

*For all those in the Cincy Tri-state area*

We have an awesome meet every Sat @ 9 in the Furrow parking lot next to Toys R Us on Colerain Ave in Coerain outside of Cincy so any of you in the area stop on out. Nissan and the SR20DE crowd has been representin but this week may be different and want to keep the Nissan core up. Got about 5 nissans that show every week so stop on out.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah um.. unfortunatly.. i wouldnt be able to hardly make it out.. because my sentra allready has 115k on it.. and i live in akron.. so umm.. that would really kill my car to stop out more than once.. lol... Travis


----------



## SpecV57 (Apr 26, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> yeah um.. unfortunatly.. i wouldnt be able to hardly make it out.. because my sentra allready has 115k on it.. and i live in akron.. so umm.. that would really kill my car to stop out more than once.. lol... Travis


What up all GOt my se r friday happy to be part of the fam


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

where in ohio are you located.. and also check out and join www.OhioNissans.com. welcome to the family man.. Travis


----------



## finding_a_path (May 22, 2004)

ohioan here.

94 pathfinder. :thumbup:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

dont be afraid to join OhioNissans.com either. 

Travis


----------



## 10ktgold (Jun 1, 2004)

columbus here ,


----------



## cwatk72 (Sep 17, 2002)

i may be a little late...until recently i lived in the A K Rowdy but have since moved to the armpit of ohio, also known as Lima, im posting this from akron if that counts, haha


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

*CLEVELAND Here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey guys...I'm from Ohio too, but moving soon!!


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Just wanted to mention to everyone, a great place for everyone to meet would be at the Sport Compact Nationals in Norwalk this summer. You can't be dissapointed by the cars you will see there from all over different states :fluffy:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> Just wanted to mention to everyone, a great place for everyone to meet would be at the Sport Compact Nationals in Norwalk this summer. You can't be dissapointed by the cars you will see there from all over different states :fluffy:


Excellent idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The Sport Compact Nationals are at Norwalk Raceway Park on July 16 and 17. Go to my website below for more info on it. Click on the picture on the main page and it will give you all the details!

CLICK HERE for Sport Compact Nationals Info 

I really think we should have an Ohio meet out there. We still have a few weeks to plan it out. Sounds like a great idea though!!! :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Is it just me, or does that link not work? Nismo girl. where are you moving too?
-Travis


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Is it just me, or does that link not work? Nismo girl. where are you moving too?
> -Travis


I'm moving to New Jersey. Travis!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey Bridget, after reading your homepage i figured out why your movin. Anyways, if you want to get together with all of us at the next ohionissan meet thats still cool lol. I love spec Vs. What did you do with your stock rims though? The five stars are very sleek, i dont know why anyone would change them. 
-Travis


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Hey Bridget, after reading your homepage i figured out why your movin. Anyways, if you want to get together with all of us at the next ohionissan meet thats still cool lol. I love spec Vs. What did you do with your stock rims though? The five stars are very sleek, i dont know why anyone would change them.
> -Travis


Well, the dealership that I got the car from put the after-market rims on . I actually am very pleased with them too. Of course the stock ones are nice, but I enjoy being unique!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

Anyone from Ohio out there interested in meeting up at the Sport Compact Nationals at Norwalk? July 16 and 17th. Lemme know.

SHOW INFO


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm up for a meet, since it was my idea :-D :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> I'm up for a meet, since it was my idea :-D :thumbup: :fluffy: :cheers:


Lets try to get some people interested in this. I'll post something on OhioNissans.com and try to get some ppl. The Nationals are in only 2 weeks or so.


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm going to spread the word on some other forums, too!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i just found out that im not gonna be able to make it. I could friday, but its not worth drivin there after 4:00. I work till then. and Saturday ive allready got plans.
-Travis


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> i just found out that im not gonna be able to make it. I could friday, but its not worth drivin there after 4:00. I work till then. and Saturday ive allready got plans.
> -Travis


How long of a drive is it from Akron because if it is only like an hour it'd be worth it!


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

nismogirl said:


> How long of a drive is it from Akron because if it is only like an hour it'd be worth it!


Less than an hour. It's actually closer to you than me and I'm up here in Strongsville (Cuyahoga County)


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

nismogirl said:


> How long of a drive is it from Akron because if it is only like an hour it'd be worth it!


Bridget, i think your just trying to find an excuse to see me. LOL. Im just messin. i dont know if ill be there. But, i can garrenty you that next time there is a meet in the area, you all will be the first to know. 

-Travis


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Bridget, i think your just trying to find an excuse to see me. LOL. Im just messin. i dont know if ill be there. But, i can garrenty you that next time there is a meet in the area, you all will be the first to know.
> 
> -Travis


Nah...I am very dedicated to my bf..lol...I just want to meet fellow nissan fanatics. I am even bringin my girl with me. She just got a 200sx a little while ago. I am moving in less than a month so it'd be nice to get a meet together before then. I mean, an hour drive is better than a 9 hour one once I move!!! :fluffy: :cheers:


----------



## Anders95SeR (Jul 6, 2004)

Sup guys,Im in the cincy area if anyone wants to meet somewhere sometime!


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Anders95SeR said:


> Sup guys,Im in the cincy area if anyone wants to meet somewhere sometime!


 Hey you should come to the meet at Norwalk --Sport compact Nationals :fluffy:


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Bridget is determined LOL. Thats the kinda Nissan Enthusiasts we need around here damn it. :thumbup: 
-Travis


----------



## JasonDMX2 (Jul 10, 2004)

*I am in Ohio and I have a 240sx for 800 dollars*

e-mail me at [email protected]
Or IM me on AIM - GoodQualityPaper

First person to set up a date to come and pick it up for 800 dollars takes the car. Too many offers.

Or makes a down payment of 100 dollars via paypal.

I am in Northwest Ohio

City of Tiffin, 44883


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Any one know what the HELL is goin on with OhioNissans.com???
-Travis


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Any one know what the HELL is goin on with OhioNissans.com???
> -Travis


I second that question :-(


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

OK GUYS HERE IT IS!!!! The Big Nissan Meet of the Midwest/Great Plains!!!!


click here!!!

http://ohionissans.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=17566#17566

*Spread the word!!!!!!*
-Travis


----------



## nismogirl (Jan 21, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> OK GUYS HERE IT IS!!!! The Big Nissan Meet of the Midwest/Great Plains!!!!
> 
> 
> Travis...u guys suck :-( Just had to make the date for when I'm officially gone, oh well maybe next summer I'll come back for like a weekend just for a meet


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

I guess I am late coming to the party but I'm from Cincinnati, OH. Any of you in/run a nissan car club in this area? My AIM is the same as my user name here.
wait, i take that back, its plaidburybunnie
i'll try to be at the columbus meet but I am poor and the only mods I have are stereo related


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

what do yo umean Late'???? Its august 28th.. The biggest Nissan meet this side of the United States!

Go to the site-
Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Is it just me? Or is anyone else on OhioNissans.com sick of the bullshit of not being able to get on almost everyother day anymore.  Uuhg!


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

*Wtf!?*

today is the first time it has happened to me, but I got error 404. 
:thumbdwn:
so if any of you ppl who were planning a meet this saturday in cincy see this, one of my friends who was supposed to be gettin deployed in a week is back from the ft. and on standby, so he is having a party at his place i am s'posed to go to, but I still plan on being at sudsy malones later that night (9:30ish) if anyone else wants to come hang out. 
aim me at plaidburybunnie


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I know it has to do with where Andrew gets his PHP from, but still. I wish this would be resolved so we can get back to our routine. 
-Travis


----------



## mshust (Mar 22, 2004)

thought i'll check into this site since ohionissans is down and i found this somewhere online. im in cleveland and have an sr-240


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah its really odd. OhioNissans has been down all freakin weekend. in fact.. its goin on a week now that its been down. Im sure Andrew is doin something about it though. Welcome to the NissanForums my friend. This was actually the first forum I joined as a Nissan Mod. I used to be on the ProbeMX-6 forums a long time ago though.. anyways, to get back on topic. There is also a NorthEastNissan.com if you wanna check that out. or soemthing like that. The layout of the forum is almost the exact same. So, check it out. 
-Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

by the way. never heard of it as sr-240. lol. I take it you have a 240 with ret top swap?

ALSO, everyone in the Ohio Area.. Go to OhioNissans.com and check out the thread located in Group Meets. August 28th. Dont miss it guys. 

-Travis


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

travis, stop telling people to go to site while its down lol. they're just going to come back and be crabby at you.  anyway, any new news about the 28th?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

It doesnt matter.. People get crabby with me no matter what I do on the forums. lol. I was just letting everyone know ahead of time about the date, so they can scedual off if nessesary(sp). 
-Travis


----------



## mshust (Mar 22, 2004)

you guys can post over at northeastnissans while its down (its mine  )

there's a sentra meet the 7th or 8th i believe


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

ON is back up but you'll have to re-register, apparently the old host died or something and the entire database is like -poof-. or as the french would say: ca n'esiste de pas. ( i probably didn't spell that right)
anyway, see you kids there


----------



## Sco0terzsl (Jul 28, 2004)

plaidburybunny said:


> ON is back up but you'll have to re-register, apparently the old host died or something and the entire database is like -poof-. or as the french would say: ca n'esiste de pas. ( i probably didn't spell that right)
> anyway, see you kids there


It's not workin' for me... if I go to ohionissans.com it gives me code 403 if I go to my old link I had to sign me in when I got on gives me code 404.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok guys heres the deal, I spoke with Andrew yesterday and he has a new Host, but some areas or basically some ISPs havnt updated yet. Here is the site if you cant reach it from your computer. 

http://northeastnissans.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4331#4331

Try highlighting that and placing it in your browser window. If you cant click on the link. 

Its the NEW_www.OHIONISSANS.com


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

What have I missed since I've been gone?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

WOW you have an Accord now.. what the hell have I missed LOL. whats goin on.. you dont have the altima anymore? There is a new OhioNissans.com site.. go there.. if it doesnt work.. well.. let me know.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> WOW you have an Accord now.. what the hell have I missed LOL. whats goin on.. you dont have the altima anymore? There is a new OhioNissans.com site.. go there.. if it doesnt work.. well.. let me know.


Nope, don't have the Altima anymore. Haven't had it for a long time, actually. I had a 2004 Pontiac Grand Am, but it was the biggest POS I ever drove. Way too many problems, so I got rid of it, lost my ass on the deal, but have a great car now.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*:::UPDATE:::*

Wow, I found this thread on accident, but hey... Why not bring it back...

Anyone whom is in the Ohio area, and whom is NOT a part of www.OhioNissans.com , you need to get your ass over there right now. :cheers: 
It would be nice to hear from all of you again. 
-Trav


----------

